# router, or planer?



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I have my router table with a makita router. I also have (had) a small 1/4" no name router, that was bolted to a sled, and I was using to smooth small boards from rough sawn planks.
today the thing just died on me. gave a pathetic little spin of about 200 rpm, and nothing.

took the switch out and everything tested ok, so its definitely the router windings.

So..... Get another router to put in the sled, or time to bite the bullet and get a thicknesser planer.

This router was a cheapo that was actually given to me last year, been in the box for several years before that, so it owes me nothing.

But I didnt really want to put out the money that a planer will cost.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, you need a router so it would be easy to say just get a new one but using a router to plane boards puts a lot of stress on the bearings. The moments exerted because you are only using the very tip of the bit put extra load on them. Not an ideal solution. It works, but it was probably the cause of the early failure IMO.

A planer is a better solution and will take ALL your work to the next level. As you have found out, rarely is any board perfectly flat.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sunnybob said:


> .
> took the switch out and everything tested ok, so its definitely the router windings.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


or the brushes....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I still say ..
band saw and hand plane..


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> I still say ..
> band saw and hand plane..


in an ideal world, I'd agree, but my bandsaw will not cut more than 1" thick without wandering, and my planing skills are slightly less than a first day apprentice with a broken arm.

plus, I always was fan of Tim the tool man.0:nerd:

its going to be tough, but I think the new toy (sorry, sorry, TOOL) wins the battle.:laugh2:


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

bandsaw and plane? nah, this guy has it sussed.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The planer is fast! And accurate. Two excellent reasons for making the leap.
A good reason for _also_ having the option of using a big router sled is for doing large areas that won't go in the planer (width). But using a big 1/2" router makes more sense in that you can swing a larger planing bit.
(There was a thread on here a couple of weeks ago re the bit part.)

But what Stick said about hand planing. 

Pic below liberated from the 'net...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

well, I'm back where I started now.
took the top off to inspect the motor brushes, they were all ok. Reconnected and got a "pftt" again. The had a wild idea and moved the speed control back and fore.
VROOOM! off she went again.

So now i have a router planer again, but I really really wanted a new thicknesser.
What to do?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sunnybob said:


> well, I'm back where I started now.
> took the top off to inspect the motor brushes, they were all ok. Reconnected and got a "pftt" again. The had a wild idea and moved the speed control back and fore.
> VROOOM! off she went again.
> 
> ...


so go get it...
and be on the look out for a used band saw...
those two machines together will be the equivalent of a board stretcher...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Get the planer for narrow boards and keep the router for the ones that are too wide for the planer. Problem solved.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Buy a planer! Plane the boards, glue boards together, = wide boards.

I've never had the desire to use a router as a planer, regardless of the size of the bit I can't see stressing the machine out that way. I used to blow big chunks hand planning, the chunks are smaller now, it takes desire, practice, patience and attention to ones actions to get better at it. I'm learning on items too small for the planer and drum sander.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Get the planer for narrow boards and keep the router for the ones that are too wide for the planer. Problem solved.


I like that thinking, can you explain that to my wife please?
0


----------

